
US government demands details on all visitors to anti-Trump protest website - OhHeyItsE
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/14/donald-trump-inauguration-protest-website-search-warrant-dreamhost
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636)

------
matt_wulfeck
The search warrant seems pretty broad, and includes "http and error logs". It
looks like they're more interested in who set up and maintained the site
rather than who visited it[0]

Seems like dubious legal ground to demand to visitors to the site. I hope
dreamhost resists that part of the warrant as unconstitutional. I would like
to see the legal justification tested in court.

0\. [https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/DH...](https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/DH-Search-Warrant.pdf)

------
24gttghh
>The warrant was made public Monday, when DreamHost announced[0] its plans to
challenge the government in court. The DoJ declined to comment. A hearing is
scheduled for Friday.

Good luck Dreamhost; fight this tyranny!

[0][https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/we-fight-for-the-
users/](https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/we-fight-for-the-users/)

~~~
dplgk
How does this hearing get scheduled so soon while other cases have to wait
years?

------
program_whiz
Seems like we're at a tipping point. It does seem like there needs to be more
"Peaceable" in the "Right to Peaceably Assemble". But if you're investigating
someone who bludgeoned a police officer for example, and the site is your only
lead, it may be justified. Would it also be wrong if it could find the
identity of the unknown driver of a car that mowed down BLM protestors (I
realize we know the drivers identity, but its a hypothetical)? What if there
was a shooter in the crowd? Generally you can't expect privacy when you show
up to a giant public event, especially when crimes are committed.

